# I have found the best of both worlds.



## Doobiesis (14 Feb 2016)

After ditching my hybrid a year ago and getting a road bike I thought I was glad to see the back of it. From now on I'd be a proper cyclist and got right into my road bike. Had some issues with my Specialized ladies racer, so got a Giant Liv and never looked back. 

So why, you may ask am I writing this in the MTB section? 

For the last six months I have really missed off roading! Looked on gumtree every day waiting for a decent make MTB to buy, and nothing. 

Yesterday I bought a new Scott ladies MTB - I braved the rain and headed off for a cycle. Oh My God!, it was like I'd come home - no worries about cars or clipping out in time. The only other traffic was other cyclists. 

I missed it terribly, I'll continue to do both as I do enjoy tracking my speed and I got so muddy yesterday, it was all over my face and my feet were numb but best cycling I've done in a long long time! 

Even arranged a track with couple of MTB buddies for next weekend


----------



## Lonestar (14 Feb 2016)

Christ you had me worried for a minute.I thought you'd bought a car.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Feb 2016)

Road bike for miles... mtb for smiles 

I`m doing the CC 50km a month challenge this year and have popped in 4 on the road bike, but today I did one on the mtb. It took me 3 hours (I do it in 2 hours on the road bike), I came home filthy and knackered.... but I enjoyed every minute of it 

I think its great to have more than one option, after all... variety is the spice of life


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Feb 2016)

Sold my road bike several years ago after too many nutters in cars.

Only use quiet roads to link trails together, mtb's, fat bikes and CX's are the safe way.

Too many roadies look like they are simply not enjoying themselves, just "getting in the miles"
I've no idea on the exact stats but you are far more likely to die in accidents with vehicles while riding on the roads than you are from say having a heart attach while riding off road.
IMHO. Life's too short to risk shortening it by riding on busy roads


----------



## i hate hills (14 Feb 2016)

Good on you !!!! A fellow MTB mate of mine keeps saying too me " there's no wing mirrors to clip you in the trails "


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Good on you !!!! A fellow MTB mate of mine keeps saying too me " there's no wing mirrors to clip you in the trails "



Nope but those blooming trees and big rocks jump out at you


----------



## Paul.G. (14 Feb 2016)

Bought a fat Bike last September and not ridden the road bike since, I doubt I will anytime soon. Roads are just too stressful. My biggest fear now is dog s#it, falling off while someone is watching and generally being a crap off road rider, love it


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2016)

Glad you enjoy it @Doobiesis but there's a lot of nonsense written here about cycling. There's plenty of tracks and roads which don't need a MTB but also don't have any worries with cars. (Video coming soon  )


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (15 Feb 2016)

MTB will always be my first love,no doubts.
But I have been hankering after a vintage Holdsworth for a few months now,as there are far too many (well maintained) moors and farm roads round my way to conquer .
But yes,there have been times when I have looked out (2 weeks ago),and felt quite reluctant to go out into the crap weather,but did so anyway.
Once I get to the trails though,rain or cold,I have really enjoyed it.
You come back muddy as hell and thoroughly satisfied.Great feeling.
I end up doing more than usual,because it's what MTB'ing is all about.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2016)

I know what you mean ..


----------



## Cubist (15 Feb 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> MTB will always be my first love,no doubts.
> But I have been hankering after a vintage Holdsworth for a few months now,as there are far too many (well maintained) moors and farm roads round my way to conquer .
> But yes,there have been times when I have looked out (2 weeks ago),and felt quite reluctant to go out into the crap weather,but did so anyway.
> Once I get to the trails though,rain or cold,I have really enjoyed it.
> ...


Putting g your kit on and venturing out to start with is the hardest bit.

Even in truly atrocious conditions I've never regretted a ride out......even if it means stripping off in the garage and passing my kit through to the washing machine which is by the back door.


----------



## Doobiesis (15 Feb 2016)

Cubist said:


> Putting g your kit on and venturing out to start with is the hardest bit.
> 
> Even in truly atrocious conditions I've never regretted a ride out......even if it means stripping off in the garage and passing my kit through to the washing machine which is by the back door.



The sign of a true MTBer!


----------



## Ciar (15 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Nope but those blooming trees and big rocks jump out at you



don't forget the hidden roots and hitting them at the wrong angle, oh what fun ;-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2016)

Dont forget the cafe stop to discuss the mud..love it


----------



## ShooglyDougie (15 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> Dont forget the cafe stop to discuss the mud..love it
> View attachment 119113



Love mud, mix it with a wee bit of snow, even better.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (15 Feb 2016)

ShooglyDougie said:


> Love mud, mix it with a wee bit of snow, even better.
> View attachment 119146



Works for me


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> Dont forget the cafe stop to discuss the mud..love it
> View attachment 119113


Do those ass savers actually do anything?


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Do those ass savers actually do anything?



there not too bad..they tend to keep the water off ya butt..but if they get too muddy they sag so less effective..worth the fiver you pay..you can get longer ones..

i got a mud h6gger for the cube..23quid but thats a full guard ..ugly as sinn but i get fed up of all my kit needing a wash after every ride atm..


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2016)

The mudhugger looks great but it won't fit on my curved stays which also have a brake cable on. Might go for a Zefal 29er which attaches to the stays.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> The mudhugger looks great but it won't fit on my curved stays which also have a brake cable on. Might go for a Zefal 29er which attaches to the stays.



compared to most mud gaurds it does look ok..i prefer the un protected look tho


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> compared to most mud gaurds it does look ok..i prefer the un protected look tho


So do I but I've a few multi-day trips in mind and don't want to go into cafes and bunkhouses and onto trains covered in mud and the ones that attach to seat posts are next to useless, often not allowing you to drop the post enough or swinging out of line and rubbing. Probably try this one. Also ugly but practical


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2016)

Alright that.. @Crackle , im off to pines for a forestry cabin stay mtb weekend soon so the hugger will be very uesfull as you get very dirty if its wet around Sherwood..i dont want to be cleaning kit after every ride..


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (21 Feb 2016)

Much as I love my MTB's, the South Downs where I live get so muddy during a wet winter that they become almost unrideable due to severe clogging to the point the wheels won't even go round! Not really my idea of an enjoyable bike ride. But I do love the countryside, the lack of traffic and the variety of terrain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2016)

Same around here @mrbikerboy73 ,most of the fields bridleways and tracks are just hopeless this time of year..great for 8,9 months tho


----------

